# Русскоязычная инструкция RealTemp. Защита от перегрева видеокарт Ati\Nvidia и процессоров Intel



## realtempfun (Jun 23, 2015)

> I want to contribute by posting here instructions for Russian users. Thank you and good luck, peace and goodness!



В этом треде предлагаю разместить инструкцию об замечательной программе защиты от перегрева RealTemp. Она поможет вовремя остановить ваш компьютер и дать ему немного остыть, прежде чем температура дойдёт до критической, при которой случается перегрев и железки останется только выкинуть. Чтоб не сгорела видеокарта ноутбука, когда вы играете в тяжёловесные игры, вам просто необходимо (помимо регулярной прочистки системы охлаждения\радиатора и замены термопасты\термопрокладок), использовать программу для отслеживания и экстренного отключения при высоких температурах. Это самое важное в RealTemp - защита от перегрева видеокарты в ноутбуке, а так же защита от перегрева и отслеживание температуры центрального процессора.

RealTemp Бесплатна. Её отличает малый вес (около 350 KB), она не оставляет за собой мусорные файлы и записи реестра. Работает на*:* 2K/XP/Vista/Win 7/64-bit

Программа англоязычная, автор явно указал, что локализаций не будет. Разрабатывает её unclewebb, если очень интересует ему можно задать некоторые вопросы (http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/members/unclewebb.54150/ ). RealTemp - выбор авторитетного технического форума techpowerup. 

Страница\Скачать RealTemp  - http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/

-Что запустить? RealTemp.exe или RealTempGT.exe или i7TurboGT.exe ?
-Всё зависит от вашего Intel-процессора: Скорее всего вам нужна RealTemp.exe, если только у вас не 6 core CPUs (тогда для вас - RealTempGT). i7TurboGT.exe - программа для тестирования (может показать, что выполняет нить/ядро процессора), вам она не нужна.

Зайдите в *настройки программы*:

Выставьте галочки GPU для отслеживания температуры видеокарты, Core (все доступные ядра) - для температур ядер центрального процессора.

В Other Settings Указываем самые важные настройки:

Alarm temp - ставим галку для предупреждений

Указываем критические температуры. Для процессора (CPU) её можно узнать из спецификаций в интернете конкретно на ваш процессор (но обычно это не выше 100 градусов, лучше - меньше), нужно загуглить или провести измерения температуры троттлинга (дросселирование тактов) сторонними средствами и указать на пару градусов меньше (чтоб не терять из-за перегрева мощности своего пк). Для видеочипов всё сложнее, в интернете не всегда можно получить точный ответ на этот вопрос, но ни что вам не мешает поискать спецификацию конкретно на ваш видеочип. Так и не найдя ответа под свой камень, я просто замерила температуру нормальной работы без лагов(один из симптомов перегрева) в играх и выставила максимальную температуру в 95градусов. Этот параметр (критическая максимальная температура видеочипа-GPU) очень важен - от этого зависит, сможете ли вы этими настройками защитить свой ноутбук от сгорания, отнеситесь к этому тщательно, никто не даёт гарантии, вся ответственность на вас, это лишь мой личный опыт.

Создайте текстовый файл в блокноте, скопируйте туда текст ниже, затем сохраните его с расширением .Bat

```
@echo off
rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,SetSuspendState
//переход в режим гибернации
```

Нажимаем AlarmExe и указываем путь до созданного батника. Это позволит при достижении критической температуры - запустить гибернацию (отключение с сохранением всех процессов для остывания пк).

Укажите галочкой тип вашего видеочипа (Ati или Nvidia)

Отметьте галочками опции включения программы - Start Minimized и Minimize on Cloze - чтоб случайно не выключить защиту и чтоб не мешали лишние окна (будут лишь иконки с температурой в трее.

Сохраняем все настройки
Далее необходимо *добавить программу в автозапуск*, для постоянной защиты. Лучший способ - добавить задание в планировщик заданий (Task Scheduler). Нужны права администратора. Программы мониторинга температуры необходимо запускать на этом уровне, чтобы предоставлять доступ к температурным датчики. Запустите "планировщик заданий" и нажмите на "Создать простую задачу" справа. Введите имя задачи, нажмите Далее. В триггере - "при входе в Win\When I log on". Для выбора действия - "запуск программы",  Нажмите Обзор и укажите RealTemp. Нажмите далее, откройте диалоговое окно свойств для этой задачи(правой кнопкой - свойства), укажите опцию "Выполнить с наивысшими привилегиями", ОК.
Теперь перезагрузите компьютер и проверьте, всё ли правильно заработало.
http://windows.microsoft.com/ru-ru/windows/schedule-task#1TC=windows-7
http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/the-throttlestop-guide.531329/#post-6865107
http://forum.oszone.net/thread-164841.html

*ГОТОВО!* Удачи, Добра и Мира!

ps: для экстремалов, которые готовы жертвовать защитой ноутбука ради мощности - есть замечательная программа ThrottleStop - http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2288/throttlestop-6-00/


----------



## peche (Jun 23, 2015)

*informational post.... *


realtempfun said:


> Далее необходимо *добавить программу в автозапуск*, для постоянной защиты. Лучший способ - добавить задание в планировщик заданий (Task Scheduler). Нужны права администратора. Программы мониторинга температуры необходимо запускать на этом уровне, чтобы предоставлять доступ к температурным датчики. Запустите "планировщик заданий" и нажмите на "Создать простую задачу" справа. Введите имя задачи, нажмите Далее. В триггере - "при входе в Win\When I log on". Для выбора действия - "запуск программы", Нажмите Обзор и укажите RealTemp. Нажмите далее, откройте диалоговое окно свойств для этой задачи(правой кнопкой - свойства), укажите опцию "Выполнить с наивысшими привилегиями", ОК.
> Теперь перезагрузите компьютер и проверьте, всё ли правильно заработало.



Next, add the startup programs, for permanent protection. The best way - add a task scheduler (Task Scheduler). Administrator rights are required. Temperature Monitoring Program must be run at this level, to provide access to temperature sensors. Run the "Task Scheduler" and click on the "Create Basic Task" on the right. Enter a name for the task, then click Next. The trigger - "at the entrance to Win \ When I log on". To select the action - "The launch of the program," Click Browse and select RealTemp. Click Next, open the Properties dialog box for the task (right-click - properties), select the option "Run with highest privileges" OK.
Now restart your computer and check if everything worked properly


come on people... no need to delete the post...


@realtempfun Добро пожаловать, данный форум является главным разговорный английский сайт, спасибо за информационную связь!


----------



## btarunr (Jun 23, 2015)

English-only.


----------

